# Scenario: A society run exclusively by INFPs/INFJs?



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

What would a society run exclusively by INFPs/INFJs at the top be like? Would many of the problems in life or of humanity perhaps be solved? Such as the social inequalities or inequities. Let's how the society were to run you would design it so that INFPs/INFJs have the highest chance of getting to the top in political power?

And the 'T' males and females' job was to cater to those wishes and fulfill them for the INFP/INFJs, they can't be in power?


----------



## Andromeda Galaxy (Apr 9, 2016)

I think that as much as society problems could be solved... New problems would arise. That's why the world has all types.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Sounds more like there would be alot of rose colored glasses. 

Also you must be only speaking for the 'good' ducks of those types. Because an evil infp or infj would just be counter productive. (you people of your type are only as good as your world philosophy ie Infj or infp is no guarantee, Hitler comes to mind right away). Ok so lets pretend all these people are not committing genocide. Why ONLY counselors and kindergarten teachers be the best to run the world (well if we are using stereotypes that support the idea I need to use stereotypes to put this in perspective.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I think it would be cool to swap for a little while, just to give the usual powerhouses a taste of their own medicine. Yes, you can see, someone with this attitude is totally fit to run society.

But there would be conflict. INFPs and INFJs can both be very ideological, I see power attracting the dogmatic types. Even if many INFs agreed on what problems need fixing, we wouldn't immediately agree on or know how to solve them. Keep in mind the variation within ones own type, never mind a type who is the complete cognitive opposite.

I do think capitalism would fall, for better or worse (probably better).


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Well... There would still be Hitlers, or Jeffrey Dahmers...


----------



## goodthankyou (Mar 25, 2016)

Hmm it would be very hippy/ hipster and every restaurant would be vegan/ vegetarian, with meat as an optional menu. There would be a health/ organic culture, small cars, no skyscrapers. Smaller houses, more scattered towns instead of one big capital. Maybe lots of roaming animals? Cats wouldn't be controlled and there would be lots of random people feeding them (such as is the case in Malaysia) ... but I suppose as a result, less birds. Less corporations, more small businesses ... and maybe messier gardens and landscape. A little wild/ overgrown. There would be a lot of spiritists and mediums/shamans. And lots of incense and dream catchers and windchimes. Subdued music ... generally a safe place, and people socialising randomly. Lots of vegetable gardens, and people keeping farm animals casually. Also, lots of cafes and a relaxed atmosphere /slow lifestyle. Maybe we will have afternoon siestas and flexible work schedules.

Edit:
Oh and less TV, more live performances/ speeches/ theatre/ street theatre/ stand up and musicians. Maybe we will bring back ancient Roman forum culture. With a crafts market.

Edit:
Oh, and everybody would be smoking pot. Or ayahuasca.

Edit:
You know what? Screw the cars. We'll all go on electric bicycles. Like in Amsterdam.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Sometimes I wonder if I'm the only NF who absolutely can't stand vegetables, lol.

But other than that I'd surely love @goodthankyou's society! I want to be there.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

That sounds terrifying merely because such a high emphasis would probably end up being placed on having the magical ability to communicate without causing insult. In my complete obliviousness to NF culture and the feelings of others I would accidentally insult somebody and soon end up in some kind of prison or location where they dump those who have been ostracized from society.

I'm only barely exaggerating.

ETA: I realized upon rereading this that someone was probably going to take from this that I dislike NFs. That is not true. I've just so frequently upset them, and they tend to have such a hard line stance that I should "just know," that the above was the first place my mind went. I do agree with and like the idea of the "hippie" scenario presented a few posts up, and would enjoy living in a society like that (aside from the "good feeling, little reality" stuff that would likely become pervasive, like homeopathy). I'd just probably get kicked out of it!


----------



## goodthankyou (Mar 25, 2016)

@leictreion

It's not like someone hasn't tried to pull it off before. Whenever I think of a failed NF society, I think of Auroville in India. Looks like a nightmare. Most of all I think our biggest problem would be depression.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

goodthankyou said:


> @leictreion
> 
> It's not like someone hasn't tried to pull it off before. Whenever I think of a failed NF society, I think of Auroville in India. Looks like a nightmare. Most of all I think our biggest problem would be depression.


Ouch. That managed to be both hilarious and horrifying.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

* A society run exclusively by INFx's? 
*What? No thinkers to correct the wild dreams of these feelers? How do you plan to get back on track when things go wrong ... rong ... ong ... ng ... ng ... ggg ... gagagaga?


----------



## Whatexists (Jul 26, 2015)

I have to admit, i missed the second half of the title of this thread and thought it was going to be "Scenario: A society run exclusively by (choose a type)?" and I got really super excited about it. 

The thing I'd be worried about is if the ideals that the INFx's based their laws and policies on were not consistent with or forgiving of some of the less fortunate but still natural parts of human instinct and nature. It's something I've noticed them struggling with from time to time when something totally natural leads to totally unfair scenarios, like how human beings experience primary attraction and use that to search for mates who are genetically promising, but that leads to all kinds of self-image complications that are genuinely not fair to some pretty wonderful, albiet not particularly pretty, human beings. The INFJs I know consistantly struggle to accept this and would do something about it if they had any power to. But trying to do something about it could prove ultimately less fair and unhealthy to a lot of people because denying those instincts as a part of our natures can be very unhealthy. 

Other than fringe cases based on that the society would probably have pretty good laws and be pretty diplomatic and cooperative. But that doesn't necessarily mean they'd deal with hostile rival societies very well. 

Eh. I think human beings are always stronger when we work together and always stronger when we embrace diversity.


----------



## HugtheVoid (Jul 4, 2016)

You're still going to need engineers to build and maintain the magic portals, veterinarians to tend the unicorn herds and care bear preserves, and service people to prepare and serve fair-trade, sustainably-harvested,tucked-in-at-night, and positive mental energy-directed tofu. Let's be practical, people!


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

I dont think being thoughtful and healthy/educated has to do with type...


----------



## darkmatter (Jul 18, 2016)

HugtheVoid said:


> You're still going to need engineers to build and maintain the magic portals, veterinarians to tend the unicorn herds and care bear preserves, and service people to prepare and serve fair-trade, sustainably-harvested,tucked-in-at-night, and positive mental energy-directed tofu. Let's be practical, people!


The INF's are going to employ the TJ's to do their bidding. This won't be a problem for them. In their scenario, we are docile machines ready to serve the greater good.


----------



## HugtheVoid (Jul 4, 2016)

darkmatter said:


> The INF's are going to employ the TJ's to do their bidding. This won't be a problem for them. In their scenario, we are docile machines ready to serve the greater good.


So we just let them play for a day or two, then assume control?


----------



## darkmatter (Jul 18, 2016)

HugtheVoid said:


> So we just let them play for a day or two, then assume control?


Yes, per protocol.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sword of Justice said:


> What would a society run exclusively by INFPs/INFJs at the top be like? Would many of the problems in life or of humanity perhaps be solved? Such as the social inequalities or inequities. Let's how the society were to run you would design it so that INFPs/INFJs have the highest chance of getting to the top in political power?
> 
> And the 'T' males and females' job was to cater to those wishes and fulfill them for the INFP/INFJs, they can't be in I
> 
> I recommend you read Sir Thomas More's Utopia. Tell me how/whether that society would work. Why/why not? It pretty much covers the same thing you're talking about here.


----------



## myanonemail (Jul 3, 2016)

Have you guys read the book by Susan Cain - The quiet. I think that was the tittle. In the book Susan states (or actually some study on this topic states) that when in power position introverts gets better results out of employees who are self-imposed and think for themselves how things should be done. Extroverts get better results when employees are the type who want to be bossed around by an authoritarian leader. So the rate of success would depend on the audience as well. As a leader can you always here all the opinions there is before making up your mind? No. I am an INFP and my downfall is that I too often care too much what other people think. That's a luxury that leaders can't afford to have all the time they face a decision making scenario. Hence the title - leader. It's your job to make decisions. I'm pretty sure more INFP's would crumble under the pressure then for example ESTP's. But all and all I think the best scenario is the one where all the types are present. Worst scenario would be the one where only one type would rule the world.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Sword of Justice said:


> What would a society run exclusively by INFPs/INFJs at the top be like? Would many of the problems in life or of humanity perhaps be solved? Such as the social inequalities or inequities. Let's how the society were to run you would design it so that INFPs/INFJs have the highest chance of getting to the top in political power?
> 
> And the 'T' males and females' job was to cater to those wishes and fulfill them for the INFP/INFJs, they can't be in power?



It will be even worse than the current world that is quite apparently run by STs. Though there may be a few important improvements, civilisation would start to break down as utopian ideas that are poorly thought through come to obstruct the systems that enables civilisation to function.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Bastard said:


> Vaka said:
> 
> 
> > Bastard, I wanna apologize if my comment was inappropriate.
> ...


Anyway... I wasn't being a pussy but some people are weirdly conservative about sex even some ESTPs


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

It seems to me that the problem is not so much the personality types of those leading but rather the values, morality, and worldviews that they hold that direct their leading. 

My guess is that a leader whose personality type were difficult to pin down in all of the dichotomies would potentially be the best candidate considering the person would have the correct worldview and moral compass directing her/him. I would suppose that such a person would slightly favor E vs. I and J vs. P. The S-N and T-F dichotomies favored would also be closely preferred (_i.e._, little preference either way). The person should also have the ability to empathize with others.

Even so, problems would not disappear. We are all regardless of personality type imperfect humans.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

No one would survive the great ideal wars.
we'd fight to the death


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

crazitaco said:


> No one would survive the great ideal wars.
> we'd fight to the death


Agreed. I don't know where this assumption that INFPs/INFJs are all going to politically and morally agree with each other is coming from.

Put 8 INFPs from across the political spectrum in one room and encourage them to talk about their personal beliefs, and you'll have a murder in about two minutes.

God, a world made up entirely of NFs would be a bloodbath.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Agreed. I don't know where this assumption that INFPs/INFJs are all going to politically and morally agree with each other is coming from.
> 
> Put 8 INFPs from across the political spectrum in one room and encourage them to talk about their personal beliefs, and you'll have a murder in about two minutes.
> 
> God, a world made up entirely of NFs would be a bloodbath.


Its common for us to be outwardly unassuming. And because of that we often have a habit of underestimating our own capacity to be vicious until someone treads on our sacred ground. That being said I don't think violence would take place that nearly that quickly, but with time ill-feelings and resentment would build up and eventually escalate into full-blown violence. And once people began to pick sides and tribalize there would be no chance at peace, as we're too strong-willed when it comes to personal beliefs.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

That would create a whole new set of problems. 

INF types aren’t exactly the most detailed and, while they may understand the greater social issues a bit more, they often lack the ST qualities that are needed to keep things running smoothly.


----------



## MrFrisk (Jul 22, 2018)

What if we rinse the world of the ESTPs? I think that would make things more peaceful (in the long run). You know I'm not saying we really should. Just saying. It could be done. You know.


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

MrFrisk said:


> What if we rinse the world of the ESTPs? I think that would make things more peaceful (in the long run). You know I'm not saying we really should. Just saying. It could be done. You know.


Exhibit A of why INFPs shouldn't be left in charge.


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

This would bring in a new set of problems - problems that I'd just be regurgitating what everyone else has said before me, if I started to go into them.

I will say that the first thing that sprung to mind was over-censorship, particularly when it came to offending others. What a nightmare.

Also, opposing morals/beliefs/values between INFx leaders would not end well.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Aiwass said:


> I think we INFx's already have our "niches" in society (mostly between artists, bohemians, writers and diplomats). We wouldn't want to be bosses and deal with structure like ExTJs do.


Half of the INFxs I know I met by doing English literature classes but one of my INFJ friends is a partner in an accounting firm. Don't get too attached to stereotypes.



Aiwass said:


> Capitalism


No.



Aiwass said:


> government is the natural habitat of ENTJs, and it is fine by me.


Lolwut. Government is the natural habitat of a single type, not even a single group, but a single type?? 



Vaka said:


> Anyway... I wasn't being a pussy


You were ceding ground to me and I wasn't even trying to make you. :tongue:



Rebelgoatalliance said:


> God, a world made up entirely of NFs would be a bloodbath.


I wouldn't want to _get rid_ of any type (that's NF talk, son). But _damn_ I agree with you here. NFs are the _last_ group I'd want to run things. 



Jeffrei said:


> INF types aren’t exactly the most detailed and, while they may understand the greater social issues a bit more, they often lack the ST qualities that are needed to keep things running smoothly.


Bullshit. You guys just think whining about things the loudest makes you the most enlightened. :wink: :laughing:



MrFrisk said:


> What if we rinse the world of the ESTPs?


D'aww. Did somebody tease you at school?



Panda Eyes said:


> Also, opposing morals/beliefs/values between INFx leaders would not end well.


Personal experience leads me to believe that SFs are the best "group" for actual diplomacy. STs and NTs are assholes, sometimes deliberately and sometimes not, but most NFs seem to be ideologues in sheep's clothing.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Agreed. I don't know where this assumption that INFPs/INFJs are all going to politically and morally agree with each other is coming from.
> 
> Put 8 INFPs from across the political spectrum in one room and encourage them to talk about their personal beliefs, and you'll have a murder in about two minutes.
> 
> God, a world made up entirely of NFs would be a bloodbath.


The world is a bloodbath already and it's not NFs in charge


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I still believe it'd be a much better world than it it is now which I know is gonna hurt the egos of other types, but it's true


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Vaka said:


> The world is a bloodbath already and it's not NFs in charge


NFs aren't exactly excluded from leadership. Many have been national leaders. For better and for worse. 

They're good for t-shirt sales, though.

Also, the world is more peaceful than it ever has been. Lrn2History.



Vaka said:


> I still believe it'd be a much better world than it it is now which I know is gonna hurt the egos of other types, but it's true


A living space for the oppressed NF people? :laughing:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Bastard said:


> NFs aren't exactly excluded from leadership. Many have been national leaders. For better and for worse.
> 
> They're good for t-shirt sales, though.
> 
> ...


Oh you're heavily mistaken if you really believe the world is at its most peaceful...
It's at its most corrupt, most powerhungry
Learn2lookbeyondthesurface


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Bastard said:


> NFs aren't exactly excluded from leadership. Many have been national leaders. For better and for worse.


I'm surprised nobody has come in here mentioning Hitler or Pol Pot yet. People here usually bring up Hitler at the drop of a hat.

Does it have to be me?


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

@Bastard considering which one of us came at the other looking for a fight as opposed to coming with an open mind looking to understand and work past our differences... I think that says a lot.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> I'm surprised nobody has come in here mentioning Hitler or Pol Pot yet. People here usually bring up Hitler at the drop of a hat.
> 
> Does it have to be me?


People already have but bringing up Hitler really doesn't deter from the point. He's one man. We're talking about society and what value that runs it


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Vaka said:


> People already have but bringing up Hitler really doesn't deter from the point. He's one man. We're talking about society and what value that runs it


And what monolithic "value" is it that INFxs have that'll fix a society (a society with fewer wars and greater international cooperation than at any point in recorded history)?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> And what monolithic "value" is it that INFxs have that'll fix a society (a society with fewer wars and greater international cooperation than at any point in recorded history)?


You really think war is the only issue a society can have? 
Not to mention war is still very present as is oppression
And not just that but heavy corruption. Money can buy you anything, even the right to break the law no matter who you kill or how many people you kill. Pedophilia is rampant. Hollywood is corrupt as well and we're all constantly being manipulated all to feed an elite few


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> I'm surprised nobody has come in here mentioning Hitler or Pol Pot yet. People here usually bring up Hitler at the drop of a hat.


Hell. Ivan the Terrible, Joseph Kony, Robert Mugabe, Muammar Gaddafi. That's without even thinking about it. :laughing:



Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Does it have to be me?


Hey, I did mention _lebensraum_ for the oppressed people. :tongue:



Vaka said:


> Oh you're heavily mistaken if you really believe the world is at its most peaceful...
> It's at its most corrupt, most powerhungry


Corruption and power hungriness aren't mutually exclusive with _peace._

We're in 2018. If this was 1918 it'd be a hell of a lot more violent. If this was 1818 we would have just seen the end of an extremely violent conflict. 



Jeffrei said:


> @Bastard considering which one of us came at the other looking for a fight as opposed to coming with an open mind looking to understand and work past our differences... I think that says a lot.


Nah, you're cool dude. It was in jest. Don't take everything so seriously. I come in peace. Just pointing out how self-centred INFx types can be along the way. :laughing:


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Panda Eyes said:


> Most worryingly (to me), I've yet to meet an xSFP with decent critical thinking.





Panda Eyes said:


> Not trying to hate on xSFPs.


Lol. Ok.


----------



## MrFrisk (Jul 22, 2018)

Panda Eyes said:


> Exhibit A of why INFPs shouldn't be left in charge.


I think we could probably lose the ENTPs as well. They're just there to fill up quiet moments with some words so people will know they're still alive. And that's just kinda silly


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Why don't we just elect a representative of every type?
I shouldn't represent the INFJs btw, I'm a bad person


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Vaka said:


> Why don't we just elect a representative of every type?
> I shouldn't represent the INFJs btw, I'm a bad person


Haha, you're too modest.

In my humblest opinion, the world doesn't need to be so drastically be run exclusively by certain type(s). 

What the world need is more of a balance of types. Try imagine how would be the result yourself...







However it still doesn't mean introverted duets can not lead it much better :wink:

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

Vaka said:


> If intuitives really are as rare as they're said to be, particularly Ni intuitives, then I'd think it'd be hard to find societies where where they're valued. Add introversion to the mix and that might intensify. If Ni is really that rare, then it may be particularly hard to find societies that value INJs and so these types may have less influence on the overall society


Ni is already highly valued. Look at corporate culture - emphasis on tangible results, decisiveness, long-term planning/thinking etc. Some of that is Te too, hence Te-Ni is most valued, but Ni tends to speculate under the surface (rather than vocalising speculation) which makes external decisiveness seem more prominent, whereas Ne tends to appear more indecisive, it tends to converge to more singular conclusions whilst Ne is like an ever-expanding web, it tends to dive deeper down a single line of inquiry to its conclusion whilst Ne dabbles a little in everything, etc. Which reminds me of how specialisation-focused we are in modern society, which suits Ni far more than Ne.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

dizzycactus said:


> Ni is already highly valued. Look at corporate culture - emphasis on tangible results, decisiveness, long-term planning/thinking etc. Some of that is Te too, hence Te-Ni is most valued, but Ni tends to speculate under the surface (rather than vocalising speculation) which makes external decisiveness seem more prominent, whereas Ne tends to appear more indecisive, it tends to converge to more singular conclusions whilst Ne is like an ever-expanding web, it tends to dive deeper down a single line of inquiry to its conclusion whilst Ne dabbles a little in everything, etc. Which reminds me of how specialisation-focused we are in modern society, which suits Ni far more than Ne.


Ne's far easier for people to grasp even if they aren't intuitives. Ni works internally and in a way that has no words, more idiosyncratic. I don't see Ni as more decisive either. Not ime. Also even if there are specializations, that doesn't guarantee the actual specializations will be socially acceptable ones


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

MrFrisk said:


> I think we could probably lose the ENFPs as well. They're just there to fill up quiet moments with some words so people will know they're still alive. And that's just kinda silly


Fixed it for you


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes, everything would be solved. That is what Jesus came here to do in fact (although unsuccesfully). 
So where can I sign up? I will obey the INF leadership...


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

BigApplePi said:


> * A society run exclusively by INFx's?
> *What? No thinkers to correct the wild dreams of these feelers? How do you plan to get back on track when things go wrong ... rong ... ong ... ng ... ng ... ggg ... gagagaga?


Smoke weed and party till the asteroid comes?


----------



## Fydis (Jul 17, 2017)

I think it would look like the planet Gaia, the home of Noxes h:


----------



## MrFrisk (Jul 22, 2018)

Panda Eyes said:


> Fixed it for you


Thank you


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Fydis said:


> I think it would look like the planet Gaia, the home of Noxes h:


Oh my freakin' God. I :heart: this post. Never even knew of The Nox. Now I have to find out about Stargate? Must be a game or show. Sign me up!!! Best post in this thread! I want to be a Nox. I want to be one of them.


----------



## Fydis (Jul 17, 2017)

Sily said:


> Oh my freakin' God. I :heart: this post. Never even knew of The Nox. Now I have to find out about Stargate? Must be a game or show. Sign me up!!! Best post in this thread! I want to be a Nox. I want to be one of them.


Thank you!

Stargate were sci-fi series based on movie from 1994 (but you probably found out already) and it was my favourite show during my childhood (one of the first notes in my journal was about SG team, so that important it was) and to be honest - it still _is_ my favourite show even after years :tongue:

The Noxes were totally intriguing race to me since they entered the scene and despite there were present just in very few episodes they remained totally unforgetable to me :brocoli:


----------



## Rept (Jul 5, 2017)

Fydis said:


> Sily said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my freakin' God. I
> ...


Heh, I noticed a poster said she was czech, so I check her posts, and of course she's talking about Stargate. We're all fans here...

And yeah, cities floating in the sky but people living in a forest on the ground for some reason describes such society really well.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

There's an issue with this idea and it is that INFPs and INFJs are from different groups, and according to socionics delta types and beta types would clash so that's already a big source of miscommunications and ideological conflicts thanks to not valuing the same functions. They only look similar on the surface, but deep down it would be quite messy.


----------

